# A Transgender Metalhead has won a seat in the House of Representatives in Virginia



## tacotiklah (Nov 7, 2017)

http://thehill.com/homenews/campaig...nsgender-state-legislator-elected-in-virginia

Excitebike x10000000000000000000000 <3


----------



## Explorer (Nov 7, 2017)

Pretty amazing... except that the true electoral state of affairs is normally skewed by Republican gerrymandering. Hopefully that will get fixed soon.

I'm happily watching the Virginia election results, among others.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 10, 2017)

Disgusting liberal bs. Why is this news? Nobody cares what sex this person thinks they are. Does anyone even know what his platform hes running on? Does anyone care about his political views? It doesnt matter. Its a transgender person and we all support that so lets give him a seat in the house based solely on that regardless of political platform.......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Disgusting liberal bs. Why is this news? Nobody cares what sex this person thinks they are. Does anyone even know what his platform hes running on? Does anyone care about his political views? It doesnt matter. Its a transgender person and we all support that so lets give him a seat in the house based solely on that regardless of political platform.......



Damn, I thought us liberals were the easily offended special snowflakes. 

But seriously Robert Marshall can choke on a corn dog. Dude was human scum that saw people like me and Danica as trash just because of our sexuality or gender.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 10, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn, I thought us liberals were the easily offended special snowflakes.
> 
> But seriously Robert Marshall can choke on a corn dog. Dude was human scum that saw people like me and Danica as trash just because of our sexuality or gender.


If you cried when Trump won then yes, your a snowflake. Lol.

No but i just see it as a recent nationwide trend where all these transgenders will start coming more and more out of the woodwork, seemingly from nowhere, and will start to hold positions of political power.

Theres an esoteric agenda going on thats way beyond the scope of normal citizens to push this transgender agenda. The powers that be simply want to edit out humanity. Bill Nye has even said that in the near future there will be no man/woman male/female identity. The want to reduce man to the level of a machine. And this is one of steps to get there.

Im just waiting for the first transgender robot to come out


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Edika (Nov 11, 2017)

And here is the most expected arguments against the election of someone that is different than the norm and will ALSO take into account people that are in the fringes. 

Have you seen HER political views and program or did you just stop at "oh he's transgender, that's a controversial issue nowdays, that's why he won"? You're so ready to discount a person running for public office (and succeeding) just because you don't agree with their political affiliations that you'll even refer to her with the gender you think fits her best. That's not being conservative or liberal, that's just exactly what marcwormjim so aptly expressed with the above gif.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 11, 2017)

Of course a transgender, who were born as either this or that, and then had whatever Mother Nature didn't provide of the other, added by artificial means, went into politics.

Soon enough, a venerable Bathomet will become President Elect, then Supreme Commander, saying, Yes We Can - all have sex with each other, natural gender disregarded.
And likely all too many will heil this idiotic satan figurina wannabe. Sheez kebab


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 11, 2017)

Deleted.


----------



## IGC (Nov 11, 2017)

Yaaaaaay!
*A Transgender Metalhead has won a seat in the House of Representatives in Virginia*


----------



## thraxil (Nov 11, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> No but i just see it as a recent nationwide trend where all these transgenders will start coming more and more out of the woodwork, seemingly from nowhere, and will start to hold positions of political power.



I... don't actually see a problem with that. She campaigned on healthcare and traffic and won against an opponent who campaigned on transphobia.

If you feel like transgender people are suddenly coming "out of the woodwork, seemingly from nowhere", you might just be living in a bubble. I know plenty of transgender people and have for a long time. If you don't it might be because you live in a culture where they are afraid for their lives to come out. My girlfriend bartended at a drag bar in Tennessee in the 90's and was shot at by the locals just for associating with "those people".


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

Edika said:


> And here is the most expected arguments against the election of someone that is different than the norm and will ALSO take into account people that are in the fringes.
> 
> Have you seen HER political views and program or did you just stop at "oh he's transgender, that's a controversial issue nowdays, that's why he won"? You're so ready to discount a person running for public office (and succeeding) just because you don't agree with their political affiliations that you'll even refer to her with the gender you think fits her best. That's not being conservative or liberal, that's just exactly what marcwormjim so aptly expressed with the above gif.



No i dont know what his platform is. But the point being if this person wasnt transgender, i would be hearing about it 24/7 on all media outlets


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

thraxil said:


> I... don't actually see a problem with that. She campaigned on healthcare and traffic and won against an opponent who campaigned on transphobia.
> 
> If you feel like transgender people are suddenly coming "out of the woodwork, seemingly from nowhere", you might just be living in a bubble. I know plenty of transgender people and have for a long time. If you don't it might be because you live in a culture where they are afraid for their lives to come out. My girlfriend bartended at a drag bar in Tennessee in the 90's and was shot at by the locals just for associating with "those people".


Thats very unfortunate. But have you ever heard of Antifa? They are very anti conservative. They promote violence toward people who dont agree with their views. As such, theres people who are even afraid to admit that they voted for trump in fear of being assaulted by Antifa. I dont know if anyones been shot because of it, but theres nastiness on either side of the spectrum.

Two sides to every coin.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 11, 2017)

This is t a trend, its general progress. There have ALWAYS been people that modern day would label transgender, and they have only recently been given an opportunity to both live true to themselves AND have the same opportunity to run for office, have a family, be seen in public...you get it. THATS why it's news. Sorry some people don't agree, but it's always the people it doesn't effect. Kinda like how cancer jokes are funny till your mom catches it. 

You guys will be fine, relaaaax.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

glassmoon0fo said:


> This is t a trend, its general progress. There have ALWAYS been people that modern day would label transgender, and they have only recently been given an opportunity to both live true to themselves AND have the same opportunity to run for office, have a family, be seen in public...you get it. THATS why it's news. Sorry some people don't agree, but it's always the people it doesn't effect. Kinda like how cancer jokes are funny till your mom catches it.
> 
> You guys will be fine, relaaaax.


Obviously theres always been these people.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 11, 2017)

And just now, in 2017, one holds office in the US. So what's your question?


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

glassmoon0fo said:


> And just now, in 2017, one holds office in the US. So what's your question?


That just now theres been a "push" for it. And theyre pushing HARD. Theres a problem when ex president Obama visits a country in Africa(while holding office) and threatens to cut federal aid to said country unless they put transgender bathrooms in their schools. Was that really necessary? People complain about trump doing things that they deem unnecessary.

So why the sudden push? I mean i know why. But im wasting my breath here in this thread.

Did we really need to know that person was transgender? If "we're" not supposed to discriminate, and realize everyones equal....then stop mentioning it and ramming down our throats (not you, big brother i mean). Theres no need to mention that someones trans!

I can apply what Morgan Freeman said about racism to this.....

Interviewer: "How do we stop racism in this country"?

Morgan Freeman: "Stop talking about it"


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah, except that's not how you fix ANYTHING. Ask me about it, I'm biracial.

If it's not worth mentioning, it shouldn't be a big deal to you when it IS mentioned. Look man, I get that not everybody can wrap their head around how some people can feel the way they do about they're own identity, but for people who struggle with it, this is a massive moment. If it doesn't matter to YOU that someone is trans and in office, shit up and let the ones it does matter to have their moment. And I don't say that to be mean, I say that to be mature.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 11, 2017)

Lastly, Morgan Freeman said that so that people would stop making EVERYTHING about race. He's old, he's over the whole thing, but there will always be a generation of young people coming up who need help understanding the world in their place in it. So we talk it out. If anyone doesn't want to participate in that discourse, I'll show them to their seat at the kiddie table.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

I understand people have trouble with their identity. Thats a physcological problem. They should seek help about. The same way a pedophile should get some help.

But it doesnt mean everybody should pander to a small minority group of people. By that i mean the whole "which bathroom to use/lets make seperate bathroom nonsense" also the, were now lumping boys and girls together in the same sex ed class. Its not right. Its not normal. This should not be happening. Point being, just because a small few are mentally challenged and "confused" doesnt mean everyone else should reconstruct our society to appease said group.

Just like in kids schools these days, when one kid has a peanut allergy.......they ban peanuts! No one bring peanuts into class. I think they go as far as checking kids bags as if its the TSA at an airport. They should remove that one kid and make him eat another room then! Make him eat in the closet or something.

(Sorry i shouldnt have said "him". I know how offensive that could be)

Btw heres heres of an example of how ridiculous this has gotten....."straight white mails need not apply"???!!!!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/townha...ht-white-men-need-not-apply-n2402482?amp=true


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 11, 2017)

*males excuse me


----------



## Explorer (Nov 12, 2017)

Reaching automatically for transphobic misgendering just reveals your character. 

Remember, Halford led to most metalheads dropping that hateful bigotry years ago.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 12, 2017)

Isolate a kid from his friends because he has a peanut allergy...yeah we're done here.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 12, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> By that i mean the whole "which bathroom to use/lets make seperate bathroom nonsense"


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 12, 2017)

jaxadam said:


>


Haha its an oldie but a goodie


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 12, 2017)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Isolate a kid from his friends because he has a peanut allergy...yeah we're done here.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 12, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> By that i mean the whole "which bathroom to use/lets make seperate bathroom nonsense" also the, were now lumping boys and girls together in the same sex ed class.



These are the same sex ed classes with the butt stuff, right?



Unleash The Fury said:


> Theres a problem when ex president Obama visits a country in Africa(while holding office) and threatens to cut federal aid to said country unless they put transgender bathrooms in their schools.



Also going to need a source on this please.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 12, 2017)

Surely at some point someone might point out the irony. Any time you speak out against transphobia, racism, sexism, anything really that's on the bigotry circuit, you're a delicate snowflake. But the thought of a transgender individual (or even a gay, woman and/or racialized person) gaining one inch in society brings out the conspiracy theories and unprompted hostility. Geez, I hope nobody let's a "happy holidays" slip!


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> No i dont know what his platform is. But the point being if this person wasnt transgender, i would be hearing about it 24/7 on all media outlets



Maybe question what sort of media outlet you watch that would report on this non-stop.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 12, 2017)

narad said:


> Maybe question what sort of media outlet you watch that would report on this non-stop.


I think it's just that age old "straight couples holding hands go unnoticed, gay couples holding hands are being 'in my face 24/7'" effect. Because nothing is just as simple as people wanting to be treated normally, right?


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2017)

zappatton2 said:


> I think it's just that age old "straight couples holding hands go unnoticed, gay couples holding hands are being 'in my face 24/7'" effect. Because nothing is just as simple as people wanting to be treated normally, right?



Sure, but it's like with my left-leaning click history, I saw one story about this in my Google News, and it popped up a couple times on Facebook. Meanwhile, somewhere over in hate-news-land, they're throwing a complete tantrum, giving it far more coverage. And then this guy is throwing a tantrum that he has to watch his media outlet throw a tantrum. Like just turn the channel for the one day in the history of your news program that a transgender politician is getting any attention. And go back to the sexting, cheating, cocaine-snorting, backhand-dealing politicians that are somehow more suited for the office.

I mean, I'll say I was not surprised to see that this was the guy that lists anal sex ed in his argument for why we have more mass shootings in recent years.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 12, 2017)

StevenC said:


> These are the same sex ed classes with the butt stuff, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Also going to need a source on this please.


Sorry. This isnt a mcdonalds drive thru. Your going to have to put your head down in the pig bin and do some of your own research. You dont have to dig too deep either.

But lets say i provided the source, would you believe it? Or would you call it BS because you dont want to believe it?


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 12, 2017)

narad said:


> Sure, but it's like with my left-leaning click history, I saw one story about this in my Google News, and it popped up a couple times on Facebook. Meanwhile, somewhere over in hate-news-land, they're throwing a complete tantrum, giving it far more coverage. And then this guy is throwing a tantrum that he has to watch his media outlet throw a tantrum. Like just turn the channel for the one day in the history of your news program that a transgender politician is getting any attention. And go back to the sexting, cheating, cocaine-snorting, backhand-dealing politicians that are somehow more suited for the office.
> 
> I mean, I'll say I was not surprised to see that this was the guy that lists anal sex ed in his argument for why we have more mass shootings in recent years.


I never said that was the reason for the mass shootings. Please dont put words in my mouth


----------



## StevenC (Nov 12, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Sorry. This isnt a mcdonalds drive thru. Your going to have to put your head down in the pig bin and do some of your own research. You dont have to dig too deep either.
> 
> But lets say i provided the source, would you believe it? Or would you call it BS because you dont want to believe it?


I mean I searched for "obama africa transgender bathroom" on the old Google.com, but didn't turn up any results. Can you help me out this time?

If you were to provide a source I'd read it and any decision to call BS would be entirely based on the credibility of that source. Like if you give me an Onion or Breitbart link, I don't think I'd believe you.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 12, 2017)

StevenC said:


> I mean I searched for "obama africa transgender bathroom" on the old Google.com, but didn't turn up any results. Can you help me out this time?
> 
> If you were to provide a source I'd read it and any decision to call BS would be entirely based on the credibility of that source. Like if you give me an Onion or Breitbart link, I don't think I'd believe you.


Lol maybe you googled it wrong. I googled obama gay transgender threatens to cut aid to africa and got this...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...n-anti-gay-bill-threatens-to-cut-off-aid/amp/

Its not from CNN or Occupydemocrats so you might be weary of this one.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 12, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Lol maybe you googled it wrong. I googled obama gay transgender threatens to cut aid to africa and got this...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...n-anti-gay-bill-threatens-to-cut-off-aid/amp/
> 
> Its not from CNN or Occupydemocrats so you might be weary of this one.


Ah thanks! I believe you now and remember this story. Except it has nothing to do with transgender bathrooms and everything to do without outlawing homosexuality.

Also, I'm deeply offended that you have assumed I am a Democrat.


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Lol maybe you googled it wrong. I googled obama gay transgender threatens to cut aid to africa and got this...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...n-anti-gay-bill-threatens-to-cut-off-aid/amp/
> 
> Its not from CNN or Occupydemocrats so you might be weary of this one.



Valid source. Not a valid argument. Nothing about transgendered bathrooms -- the US would cut off aid because Nigeria would be jailing homosexuals for up to 14 years. F-


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 12, 2017)

Dang, he called me a snowflake. Now I KNOW he's smart 

I get how people become this way. It's born of this fear of being in the minority, almost like we treat minorities bad in this country or something. One day, the unfeeling, unhumane machine you're so fond of is going to come for you too, remember that homie 100% because we all need compassion and understanding at some point. I hope you have the opportunity to thank one of these people you hate one day for their understanding


----------



## will_shred (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Thats very unfortunate. But have you ever heard of Antifa? They are very anti conservative. They promote violence toward people who dont agree with their views. As such, theres people who are even afraid to admit that they voted for trump in fear of being assaulted by Antifa. I dont know if anyones been shot because of it, but theres nastiness on either side of the spectrum.
> 
> Two sides to every coin.



It takes some gold metal winning mental gymnastics to attempt to justify your transphobia by throwing antifa under the bus  

and antifa only exists because of the large number of people who actively threaten the rights and the lives of the LGBT community, and almost anyone who isn't christian and white.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 13, 2017)

I think we need to stop making the minority groups seem like the majority. It seems like in today's day and age, society can never do enough to accommodate people and all their feelings  

As for peanut allergy's I do agree that those kids should be separated but at the same time the rules regarding peanut allergy's is so strict because even breathing the oils can kill someone who is allergic.


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 13, 2017)

Okay, folks, let’s try to get this thread back on topic: There isn’t one.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 13, 2017)

Dude, this keeps becoming about transgender rights, because _both_ sides keep making it about that. If you don't like the fact that the topic keeps coming up, then continually bringing up the fact is like trying to keep your horse alive by beating it to death.

Anyway, a big part of this victory was about how the opposing candidate behaved in response to this candidate.

Roem's platform was about LGBT rights, and taking the money spent on anti-LGBT propaganda in the state of Virginia and using it to rebuild the roads and infrastructure instead of using it to try (unsuccessfully) to brainwash people. Even not-super-extreme right wingers were cool with that.

I think the bigger issue here, as it's revealed itself in this thread is that people who think something doesn't make sense to them are willing to accept things that *really *don't make any sense at all, and are willing to abandon logical thought in discussion entirely, just to stick to a point that maybe doesn't make that much of a difference.

Do you care more about whether a lawmaker has a penis or not, or whether the lawmaker will lead legislation in a more fruitful direction than the opposing candidate? I think everybody can ask that question, but it seems one side is more willing to ask than to answer their own question.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> That just now theres been a "push" for it. And theyre pushing HARD. Theres a problem when ex president Obama visits a country in Africa(while holding office) and threatens to cut federal aid to said country unless they put transgender bathrooms in their schools.





StevenC said:


> Also going to need a source on this please.





Unleash The Fury said:


> Sorry. This isnt a mcdonalds drive thru. Your going to have to put your head down in the pig bin and do some of your own research. You dont have to dig too deep either.
> 
> But lets say i provided the source, would you believe it? Or would you call it BS because you dont want to believe it?





StevenC said:


> I mean I searched for "obama africa transgender bathroom" on the old Google.com, but didn't turn up any results. Can you help me out this time?
> 
> If you were to provide a source I'd read it and any decision to call BS would be entirely based on the credibility of that source. Like if you give me an Onion or Breitbart link, I don't think I'd believe you.





Unleash The Fury said:


> Lol maybe you googled it wrong. I googled obama gay transgender threatens to cut aid to africa and got this...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...n-anti-gay-bill-threatens-to-cut-off-aid/amp/
> 
> Its not from CNN or Occupydemocrats so you might be weary of this one.





StevenC said:


> Ah thanks! I believe you now and remember this story. Except it has nothing to do with transgender bathrooms and everything to do without outlawing homosexuality.


So, @Unleash The Fury , does this mean you were unable to actually find a source for your claim? Even when you also claim it's easily found? 

Personally, I'd be embarrassed to be writing checks which the facts can't cover. 

The more interesting question to me at this point is... will you man up and admit, in the absence of a source, that you attempted to spread a false claim? Or, will you prove to be the actual snowflake and avoid the discomfort of manning up?


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 13, 2017)

Explorer said:


> So, @Unleash The Fury , does this mean you were unable to actually find a source for your claim? Even when you also claim it's easily found?
> 
> Personally, I'd be embarrassed to be writing checks which the facts can't cover.
> 
> The more interesting question to me at this point is... will you man up and admit, in the absence of a source, that you attempted to spread a false claim? Or, will you prove to be the actual snowflake and avoid the discomfort of manning up?


No it means im done. I dont even care anymore. This is a losing battle. Theres no point of posting the source of my claim because this argument will still continue to go back and forth. Im clearly in the minority here, im defending myself from several people on here. These are just little social issues, there are bigger problems than this. Big brother loves dividing the people by having them go at war with each other. Its not worth it. Im tired from it. Im done


----------



## Explorer (Nov 13, 2017)

Explorer said:


> So, @Unleash The Fury , does this mean you were unable to actually find a source for your claim? Even when you also claim it's easily found?





Explorer said:


> The more interesting question to me at this point is... will you man up and admit, in the absence of a source, that you attempted to spread a false claim? Or, will you prove to be the actual snowflake and avoid the discomfort of manning up?





Unleash The Fury said:


> Theres no point of posting the source of my claim because this argument will still continue to go back and forth. Im clearly in the minority here, im defending myself from several people on here.


You're assuming that everyone will dismiss a solidly sourced story supporting your claim. Oddly enough, you're using that as justification for not actually providing a solidly sourced story as support. What's up with that?

For someone who talks about how easy it is to find proof of your claims, what do you think a casual observer would think of your inability to do exactly that?


Unleash The Fury said:


> Its not worth it. Im tired from it. Im done


Hmm... done with posting claims lacking any factual support? That's awesome! You'll find that it's actually really freeing to base one's worldview on reality, instead of trying to twist things to support unfounded narratives.

Someone posted an appropriate graphic recently, although they apparently were engaging in projection of their own position upon others. Here it is.


Unleash The Fury said:


> View attachment 57193


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 13, 2017)

"I don't even care anymore"

Check out The Fox and The Grapes, short fable it'll take literally 30 seconds. This isn't a mcdonalds drive thru so I'm not going to post it for you, BUT you can actually find it on google. Promise it'll be worth it!

EDIT: just to add, I hate that people feel bullied before they feel maybe just a little bit wrong. Unleash, we're not being divisive, we're trying to be as inclusive as possible, but that means for EVERYONE, not just you and those you personally value. It'd be a better world if we seek first to understand and then be understood. I don't think theres much a chance that anybody here misunderstands your point, maybe try and see the oposite and try it on, promise it wont shrink your peener or anything. Hell, it make a whole lot more colorful friends! Have a solid day bro


----------



## Drew (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Disgusting liberal bs. Why is this news? Nobody cares what sex this person thinks they are. Does anyone even know what his platform hes running on? Does anyone care about his political views? It doesnt matter. Its a transgender person and we all support that so lets give him a seat in the house based solely on that regardless of political platform.......


1) She, not he. 
2) Mostly, she campaigned on a platform of dealing with congestion on Rt 28, one of the major arteries for commuters in her district, and expanding it to help with some of the abysmal traffic. Her opponent campaigned on being an incumbent, and on his opponent being transgender. Guess who won.  

(I have a couple friends in that district, who used to occasionally do shows with her band. Their takeaway is Roem is basically living proof that all politics IS local. She was a political reporter in the area, knew what her constituents were frustrated with, had a pretty good idea how to message it, and unseated a decades-long incumbent known for not doing much more than the occasional conservative bait type stuff that would die in the house like, ironicallly, VA's anti-transgender bathroom bill. )


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Disgusting liberal bs. Why is this news? Nobody cares what sex this person thinks they are. Does anyone even know what his platform hes running on? Does anyone care about his political views? It doesnt matter. Its a transgender person and we all support that so lets give him a seat in the house based solely on that regardless of political platform.......



You're cute when you're an asshole.

No, not really.

*She* won on issues, knocking on doors of her constituents and talking about her plans for transportation and health care. Not that you would care, since you didn't even bother to raise your bigoted mindset enough to find out, snowflake.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> These are just little social issues, there are bigger problems than this. *Big brother loves dividing the people *by having them go at war with each other. Its not worth it. Im tired from it. Im done



Says the guy making divisive comments.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Im clearly in the minority here, im defending myself from several people on here. These are just little social issues, there are bigger problems than this.



Hey man, I with you brother. If you look back, it's really all been going downhill ever since we gave women the right to vote!


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 13, 2017)

jaxadam said:


> Hey man, I with you brother. If you look back, it's really all been going downhill ever since we gave women the right to vote!


Whos "we"?


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Whos "we"?



The gat dang 19th amendment!


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 13, 2017)

Explorer said:


> So, @Unleash The Fury , does this mean you were unable to actually find a source for your claim? Even when you also claim it's easily found?
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd be embarrassed to be writing checks which the facts can't cover.
> ...



Your waiting for me to post a link you could have researched 500 different links yourself.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 13, 2017)

jaxadam said:


> The gat dang 19th amendment!


Your assuming i have problem with peoples rights' now?? Also with your comical ad lib "gat dang", your equating me with someone from the south? Which i assume that you presume that said person from the south would be a kkk nazi pickup truck driving confederate flag waving gun tootin racist redneck cowboy........Thats just real nice of you, person who doesnt know me. This discussion has gone way over everyone elses head. Not mine. Thats why im done


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Your assuming i have problem with peoples rights' now?? Also with your comical ad lib "gat dang", your equating me with someone from the south? Which i assume that you presume that said person from the south would be a kkk nazi pickup truck driving confederate flag waving gun tootin racist redneck cowboy........Thats nice. This discussion has gone way over everyone elses head. Not mine. Thats why im done



Hey bro dont get mad at me, im just staytin fax.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> you presume that said person from the south would be a kkk nazi pickup truck driving confederate flag waving gun tootin racist redneck cowboy........



No presumptions, they all are. Don't let the conservative media fool you... Most of our local news is about events like possum cookoffs and skeet shootin' tournaments. All of our news anchors have the same last name, too.


----------



## narad (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Your waiting for me to post a link you could have researched 500 different links yourself.



This is bullshit. There's the concept of "burden of proof". In this case, if you state an outlandish claim, it is assumed bullshit until proven as fact. The fact that your own link you proposed was not relevant is just more evidence of your inability to produce actual links/support for the things you say.

Or in Wikipedia terminology, citation needed. Wikipedia does not have tons of, "This ain't mcdonald's drive-thru, google it yourself" every time a claim is stated.

Actually it makes me wonder how long forums are going to get filled with BS stuff, until the community can just flag posts as factually inaccurate and require an attached citation to resolve it.


----------



## Drew (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Your assuming i have problem with peoples rights' now?? Also with your comical ad lib "gat dang", your equating me with someone from the south? Which i assume that you presume that said person from the south would be a kkk nazi pickup truck driving confederate flag waving gun tootin racist redneck cowboy........Thats just real nice of you, person who doesnt know me. This discussion has gone way over everyone elses head. Not mine. Thats why im done


Listen, man, when you're talking about politics on the internet, and you're starting to take heat from ALL sides, maybe it's a good idea to put the mouse down and slowly back out of the thread. Just saying.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Nov 13, 2017)

The fact that this subject even had people coming in naysaying and throwing a fit just shows that this is actually an issue here and should be something very much worth celebrating. This gets a big HUZZAH in my books. When your goal is equality and not separation due to gender/sexuality/"race", then I don't see any reason why anyone would ever be upset by this.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 13, 2017)

Again, feeling bullied instead of just "maybe I'm a bit off here" type thoughts. Just CONSIDER that maybe you're a bit outdated here homie, the worst that could happen is that you gain a bit of perspective.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 13, 2017)

Yeah, without conflict, there's no interesting story. I think where it gets weird, though, is where the naysayers seem to be acting out their role as one-dimensional caricatures of the right, in this particular case.

You could post this OP and someone might come in and say "It sucks because I disagree with the platform on which this candidate ran," but, instead, it came off as "It sucks because I don't even know anything about this particular candidate's platform, nor the platform of the opponent, but I'm assuming that no one else knew either, so therefore it's bad!" Which could further be paraphrased into a cartoony "Grumble grumble get off my lawn nothing's no damn good anymore like the good old days grumble!" to the most casual readers.

But this could have been a truly interesting conversation, had it been someone who came in here to naysay and actually gave a damn about any of the supported facts.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 13, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, without conflict, there's no interesting story. I think where it gets weird, though, is where the naysayers seem to be acting out their role as one-dimensional caricatures of the right, in this particular case.
> 
> You could post this OP and someone might come in and say "It sucks because I disagree with the platform on which this candidate ran," but, instead, it came off as "It sucks because I don't even know anything about this particular candidate's platform, nor the platform of the opponent, but I'm assuming that no one else knew either, so therefore it's bad!" Which could further be paraphrased into a cartoony "Grumble grumble get off my lawn nothing's no damn good anymore like the good old days grumble!" to the most casual readers.
> 
> But this could have been a truly interesting conversation, had it been someone who came in here to naysay and actually gave a damn about any of the supported facts.


Again though, the sole reason this victory made the news, is strictly because this person is transgender.................when its not necessary to mention that in the first place. Just like when everyone says "who cares what they want to be, they can identify with whatever they want,etc............right, who cares therefore dont mention it in the first place.

My problem isnt with TG people at all, its the media. Dont agree with my comment? Dont respond to it. That simple


----------



## narad (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> My problem isnt with TG people at all, its the media. Dont agree with my comment? Dont respond to it. That simple



You don't have a problem with TG people, yet you insist on calling her "him", and you suggest they should go seek psychiatric help for their condition. It's pretty clear you have problems with both the media and TG people.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 13, 2017)

narad said:


> You don't have a problem with TG people, yet you insist on calling her "him", and you suggest they should go seek psychiatric help for their condition. It's pretty clear you have problems with both the media and TG people.


Thats not the same thing at all! Just because i think they have a problem, doesnt mean i have a problem with them...............damn man did you fail reading comprehension in school?


----------



## StevenC (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Thats not the same thing at all! Just because i think they have a problem, doesnt mean i have a problem with them...............damn man did you fail reading comprehension in school?


You won't respect her enough to give her the correct pronoun. Maybe you do have a problem.


----------



## narad (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> damn man did you fail reading comprehension in school?



Far from it.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 13, 2017)

StevenC said:


> You won't respect her enough to give her the correct pronoun. Maybe you do have a problem.



Biology would argue that he is a her


----------



## StevenC (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Biology would argue that he is a her


And I would argue you have a problem with her.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 13, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Thats not the same thing at all! Just *because i think they have a problem*, doesnt mean i have a problem with them...............damn man did you fail reading comprehension in school?



Do you not understand that thinking they have a problem _is_ being disrespectful? You can say you don't have a problem with them, and try to convince yourself of that. You may even believe it. But the issue is thinking they have a problem.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2017)

xzacx said:


> Do you not understand that thinking they have a problem _is_ being disrespectful?



Concern trolling at it's finest.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 13, 2017)

I just checked the weather. It is snowing up in here.


----------



## oc616 (Nov 14, 2017)

How to shut down a losing argument: Mention falling frozen water to invalidate the points of a winning side.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 14, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Your waiting for me to post a link you could have researched 500 different links yourself.


You made a claim about Obama attempting to force transgendered bathrooms in Africa, which is false. 

You couldn't find support for the lie, but tried to substitute another story which didn't support your lie. 

Now you feel bullied, and are acting like a delicate snowflake. 

Grow a pair, or not. If you just want to whine about how unfair the facts are... again, grow a pair. 

The best part is, you were willing to use insults against people. In this case, you could easily put me in my place, with that same attitude, by simply posting proof for your false claim. That's why people aren't buying that you're holding back on something which would allow you to continue flaunting that attitude.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 14, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> That just now theres been a "push" for it. And theyre pushing HARD.


Yes, because the ignorant, hateful, intolerant, bigoted, religious-Right, christo-fascist Dominionists have been pushing to deny U.S. citizens equal rights justified by their particular interpretation of one particular version of the christian mythology and they currently have the most bigoted, arrogantly-ignorant, racist, pseudo-fascist President and a VP that exactly fits their bill in the White House.


Unleash The Fury said:


> ... Theres no need to mention that someones trans!...


In this case there is, because the incumbent ran on a platform of ignorance, bigotry, unconstitutional treatment of a segment of the U.S. population, LBGTQ-phobia, lies and out-right fabrications.


Unleash The Fury said:


> Interviewer: "How do we stop racism in this country"?
> 
> Morgan Freeman: "Stop talking about it"


First off, typical mis-quote, take things out of context, quote-mining, straw man nonsense used by the arrogantly-ignorant wing of the GOP. 

Second, your mis-quote is 100% not applicable. Even though we have racist, white-supremesists in the White House, and government in general, we have none that are passing legislation that blatantly denies people rights based on race. We have no politicians that are actively calling people "sick", "deviants", "discussing", "perverted", "ill", etc. or saying that their behavior is threatening/damaging to others or should be criminal, based on their race. We have no politicians falsely equating peadophilla, child abuse, incest and beastiality with race. We have no politicians that are openly saying that specific races can't be in the military, using complete lies and fabrications to justify it. We have no politicians that are openly trying to ban marriage based on race. We have no politicians that are trying to allow/force 100% invalid and damaging pseudo-medical procedures on people to "cure" people of their race. etc. etc. etc. 

The fact that somebody transgendered ran against an ignorant bigot that is against American Ideals AND WON in typically blindly-Red, highly gerrymandered state, is news. And it will continue to be news as long as the institutionalized bigotry is supported.

It would be nice when mentioning gender vs. sex (and if you don't understand the difference, you're part of the problem) and/or sexual preference becomes gauche, but we're a long way from that.

Unfortunately you've shown yourself to be part of the christo-fascist (or at least part of the arrogantly ignorant LGBTQ is "icky" so don't talk about it) group, because you spew nonsense like:

Thats a physcological problem
The same way a pedophile should get some help
Pander to a minority group
Intentionally use the wrong gender pronoun.
a small few are mentally challenged and "confused"
It's the arrogantly-ignorant, hypocritical, un-american, truth-is-irelevant, facts-are-irrelevant, false-equivocating, intolerant bigots like you that put the Oompa-Loompa and his christo-fascist, Dominionist sidekick in office and use the Constitution as a shield for your ignorance/bigotry when convenient, but actively deny citizens that you deem "icky" the same constitutional protections.

So yes, you've EARNED all the bile, disgust, venom, etc. directed at you because you have undeniably PROVEN that you are an arrogantly-ignorant bigot that has no problems spewing lies, fabrications, false-equivalents and other nonsense in a failed attempt to justify your arrogantly-ignorant bigotry.


----------



## will_shred (Nov 14, 2017)

Since the topic has come up, here's what she actually ran on. 

"

*Traffic: Let's finally fix Route 28 and find a cost-effective way to extend VRE to Innovation Technology Park.*
*Jobs: Incentivize localities to eliminate their BPOL taxes through state economic development grants and finally fill the office vacancies in Manassas Park along Manassas Drive.*
*Schools: Raise teacher salaries in Manassas Park and Prince William County so they are no longer the lowest in Northern Virginia while also providing more money for capital improvement projects that reduce class sizes.*
*Equality: Improving our quality of life starts with equality. I support the DREAM Act, civil rights, voting rights, women's rights, LGBTQ rights, raising the minimum wage and making health insurance more accessible and affordable for everyone.*
"


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 14, 2017)

Storm has been upgraded to blizzard status.


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 14, 2017)

I just popped in to post that I am the most offended - _making me the victor._


----------



## bostjan (Nov 14, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Dont agree with my comment? Dont respond to it. That simple



Just curious, has the "simply stop disagreeing with me" argument ever worked before?

I mean, I'll just say it flat out: you are wrong.



marcwormjim said:


> I just popped in to post that I am the most offended - _making me the victor._



+5 internet points to @marcwormjim


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2017)

will_shred said:


> Since the topic has come up, here's what she actually ran on.
> 
> "
> 
> ...



I am not her constituent - I live in a neighboring district - but this is easy for me to support, as this is my route to work. The VRE extension is a simple fix that makes sense but Richmond under the GOP would have none of it, since "Northern Virginia already gets too much transportation money."

Where do you think that money comes from, jackasses?


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Again though, the sole reason this victory made the news, is strictly because this person is transgender.................when its not necessary to mention that in the first place. Just like when everyone says "who cares what they want to be, they can identify with whatever they want,etc............right, who cares therefore dont mention it in the first place.
> 
> My problem isnt with TG people at all, its the media. Dont agree with my comment? Dont respond to it. That simple


The bit I think you're missing, however, is that: 

1) her opponent was an infamous bigot who was well known in the area as the author of a proposed VA bathroom bill aimed at transgender people, and 
2) her opponent made it a major part of his platform that she was transgender. 

It's getting attention because it's ironic as hell.  You know the other story that got very nearly as much airtime as this one? The boyfriend of the VA-area newscaster who was shot to death on live television ran for a Delegate seat on a gun control platform against a noted gun rights advocate, and HE won too. That one's a little less funny since his story is kind of a tragedy (not that being transgender in VA is a walk in the park, of course), but that's also the reason that it's generated so much attention - that it's _ironic_ that someone who was victimized by a particular platform ran for office and won.


----------



## narad (Nov 14, 2017)

I would say it's given attention because it is _symbolic_, more than ironic.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2017)

Drew said:


> The bit I think you're missing, however, is that:
> 
> 1) her opponent was an infamous bigot who was well known in the area as the author of a proposed VA bathroom bill aimed at transgender people, and
> 2) her opponent made it a major part of his platform that she was transgender.



He's only missing it because he wants to have his righteous fit.



Drew said:


> It's getting attention because it's ironic as hell.  You know the other story that got very nearly as much airtime as this one? The boyfriend of the VA-area newscaster who was shot to death on live television ran for a Delegate seat on a gun control platform against a noted gun rights advocate, and HE won too. That one's a little less funny since his story is kind of a tragedy (not that being transgender in VA is a walk in the park, of course), but that's also the reason that it's generated so much attention - that it's _ironic_ that someone who was victimized by a particular platform ran for office and won.



The fact that someone in THAT part of the state won running on an anti-gun platform is especially telling. In Roem's case, that district is changing and Marshall played it like an idiot - but that was all he had, because he hadn't done anything actually useful in the House. Hurst winning in Roanoke, though, was a shock even to me - as was Carter taking out Jackson Miller, the majority Whip.

Despite how it's being portrayed in the national media - although the inclusiveness of the election is refreshing - this was a repudiation of the do-nothing GOP HoD that had no problem spending a large chunk of their part-time jobs debating a 20 week abortion bill that wouldn't have survived the state Supreme Court, much less the SCOTUS, but wouldn't fix the damn roads and bridges.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 14, 2017)

^Bingo. As a former resident who is still nearby: It's getting attention because it was part of a larger, State-wide movement, in which Dems trounced the GOP by margins not seen since the late 1800's. The northern districts have pretty much always been the bluest part of the State's purple gradient, but now the rural districts seem to be changing hue.

This could easily be short lived, but it's giving folks a glimmer of hope, that while 2016 may have been a result _of_ voter apathy, it seems to have resulted _in_ waking voters up from that apathy.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2017)

What we're experiencing is essentially the Republicans subjecting their voting base to "Sophie's choice". They'll pick one or two items that the core supporters are uncompromising on (Guns, God, Gays, etc.) and then they'll run an absolutely abhorrent ghoul against the Democrat as basically a dare to the voters as to which which part of their conscience they'll listen to.

The whole 'tough, straight shooter' candidate thing might've worked for Trump because he has a whole cabinet of people to cushion the policy part of whatever incendiary thing he tweets, but I don't think that kind of politics works at a local level.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 14, 2017)

Randy said:


> What we're experiencing is essentially the Republicans subjecting their voting base to "Sophie's choice". They'll pick one or two items that the core supporters are uncompromising on (Guns, God, Gays, etc.) and then they'll run an absolutely abhorrent ghoul against the Democrat as basically a dare to the voters as to which which part of their conscience they'll listen to.
> 
> The whole 'tough, straight shooter' candidate thing might've worked for Trump because he has a whole cabinet of people to cushion the policy part of whatever incendiary thing he tweets, but I don't think that kind of politics works at a local level.



I agree. Pretty much no one I know personally ever votes along party lines for local people. In fact, some people I know make it a habit to simply vote against the incumbent in local elections, since the incumbents almost always win by huge margins, as a sort of a statement, even if they know nothing about the contender. Personally, I actually really enjoy studying up on local candidates and weighing them out for what they believe in and how well I assess they'll be able to enact their beliefs, then casting a vote for whomever seems the least destructive. When I lived in Michigan and Indiana, I almost always picked all losers every time, but here, I think the masses tend to think a little more like I do. Pretty much the last thing I care about when researching a candidate is that candidates anatomy or sexual preferences.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2017)

bostjan said:


> In fact, some people I know make it a habit to simply vote against the incumbent in local elections, since the incumbents almost always win by huge margins, as a sort of a statement, even if they know nothing about the contender.



This must be a cynical New Englander thing, because everyone I know does the same thing


----------



## wankerness (Nov 21, 2017)

Man, I WISH they did that here. It's as partisan and depressing where I live as presidential elections. We get the same heinous people getting re-elected over and over and over again, and all ads are purely attack ads with the occasional "I'M A FAMILY MAN WHO STANDS WITH WALKER," there's NEVER anything about issues apart from abortion. The last guy who had any integrity in listing specific issues he cared about and avoiding attack ads finally got shovelled out a few years ago.

So I guess we probably have an opening for someone like this that talks about how they'll fix frickin roads instead of just how they'll keep guns and TRADITIONAL BATHROOMS or whatever.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 22, 2017)

Look, I'm going to tell everyone now, I don't give a fuck if they're transgender or not, I saw we have a metalhead in the White House, that's all I need to know. Up the goddamn irons!


----------



## wankerness (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah, only left-wing news sites are trying to push the transgender thing so much (well...and bigoted sites that are using it as a sign of the end times, of course). I love that all interviews with her involve her responding to idiot questions like "HOW DOES THIS AFFECT TRANSGENDER RIGHTS AND REPRESENTATION IN THE COUNTRY?! ARE YOU PROUD TO BE PART OF SUCH A HUGE LEGACY?!?!" by just sort of going "yeah, I'm transgender...anyway, here's what I'm going to do in office." That's EXACTLY what we need and is the most positive kind of representation possible. Identity politics alienates most of the country, people like her do not. I agree totally with an op-ed I saw in the NYT that was titled something like "Danica Roems is boring. That's a good thing."


----------



## Explorer (Nov 22, 2017)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, only left-wing news sites are trying to push the transgender thing so much (well...and bigoted sites that are using it as a sign of the end times, of course).


Are you sure the right didn't push it at all? It's surprising, the idea that the Republican opposition didn't attempt to push it, and (I suspect) not actually reflective of reality itself.


wankerness said:


> That's EXACTLY what we need and is the most positive kind of representation possible. Identity politics alienates most of the country, people like her do not. I agree totally with an op-ed I saw in the NYT that was titled something like "Danica Roems is boring. That's a good thing."


I do remember a lot of white people noting that Obama was the good kind of black candidate, not being too forward with his race. 

It's good to note that a substantial part of the US responded positively to Trump's embrace of identity politics and of white supremacists and neo-Nazis. 

It's also useful to be aware that Republicans have been pushing and embracing identity politics, specifically anti-non-hetero legislation and anti-minority legislation and gerrymandering, for decades. It's been their promoted brand, which makes your attribution of this in general to the left seem quite ignorant, whether genuinely or deliberately, of the realities which undermine your proposed narrative.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 22, 2017)

Explorer said:


> *Are you sure the right didn't push it at all? *It's surprising, the idea that the Republican opposition didn't attempt to push it, and (I suspect) not actually reflective of reality itself.



Read what you quoted.  The ones that made it a big deal are bigoted.


----------



## Drew (Nov 24, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Look, I'm going to tell everyone now, I don't give a fuck if they're transgender or not, I saw we have a metalhead in the White House, that's all I need to know. Up the goddamn irons!


Splitting hairs, but she's in the House of Delegates in Virginia, not in the White House. That is, unless Trump is keeping a really big secret.  

(he IS kind of a blubbering vagina when someone hurts his feelings, if his Twitter feed is any indication...)


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 24, 2017)

Either way, White House, House of Delegates, they're in the Government and to me, that's awesome. Won't lie, I was drunk when I made that post a few nights ago.


----------



## Drew (Nov 27, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Either way, White House, House of Delegates, they're in the Government and to me, that's awesome. Won't lie, I was drunk when I made that post a few nights ago.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 29, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> ... My problem isnt with TG people at all, its the media. Dont agree with my comment? Dont respond to it. That simple


Your ignorant, lie/fabrication-filled, bigoted posts clearly illustrate otherwise.


----------



## Drew (Nov 29, 2017)

ElRay said:


> Your ignorant, lie/fabrication-filled, bigoted posts clearly illustrate otherwise.


There's also the matter of, while you're free to have whatever opinions you want, you also need to own them and if a certain opinion generates a lot of negative backlash, part of holding that opinion is being prepared to weather that backlash. You can't say something highly controversial, and then simultaneously expect to be free from all repercussions for having that opinion. 

I'd almost respect you a little more if you stated your opinion, and then were prepared to actually defend your reasons for it, rather than "don't agree? Don't respond" and taking that kind of a cheap copout.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2017)

Choosing the "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" retort doesn't work if your words are drenched in bigotry, dude.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 3, 2017)

Drew said:


> There's also the matter of, while you're free to have whatever opinions you want, you also need to own them.


I wanted to include that, but I thought two concepts in one email would be too much for them to handle. 

This whole warped view of the 1st Amendment is far, far, far too common among the GOPuritan/Domionist Sect. The view that their “freedom of speech” means they can say whatever they want, free of comment, critique or criticism, no matter how ignorant, bigoted, inaccurate, hypocritical, etc. is astoundingly hypocritical given how frequent they try to shut down, shout over, ban, etc. speech (which almost always reflects reality) they don’t like.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 23, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Pretty much the last thing I care about when researching a candidate is that candidates anatomy or sexual preferences.


This. Wtf does it matter what demographic they belong to? They aren't supposed to be elected to represent race, religion, sex, sexual preference or any other identity. They are elected to represent their constituents. 

I agree with Morgan Freeman and think sentiment can be applied to much more than race. Like a while back there was the whole debate about gays saying they were born gay or the gay gene. Don't even say that. It doesn't matter. If I want to be a straight man today and a gay man tomorrow it's nobody's damned business. As long as I'm not hurting anyone or doing anything illegal I can do wtf I want. Shit like this shouldn't be an issue up for debate.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

Unleash The Fury said:


> No it means im done. I dont even care anymore. This is a losing battle. Theres no point of posting the source of my claim because this argument will still continue to go back and forth. Im clearly in the minority here, im defending myself from several people on here. These are just little social issues, there are bigger problems than this. Big brother loves dividing the people by having them go at war with each other. Its not worth it. Im tired from it. Im done



I get the point that you're trying to make, and I'm probably with you. Apparently, there aren't many users here that have studied evolutionary psychology, anthropology, history, biology, and the symptoms that indicate the forthcoming demise of civilizations. It's pretty obvious that humanity is in the final days of its own mouse utopia experiment. The promotion of sjw propaganda on one side and ultraconservative views on the other is just the elite trying to pit us against each other and attempting to further obliterate the last vestige of tribe, the family, which will leave their slaves broken, alone, easier to control, and easier to eventually cull.

I'm all for anybody here on this planet doing what they want, as long as it doesn't threaten the future of our species, regardless of how they feel about their naughty bits, but I'm also a big supporter of letting Nature and evolution work as they did up until 12k years ago when we adopted agriculture, started moving to cities, and attempting to live by man's easily corruptible rules instead of Nature's uncheatable laws. We've been mentally, spiritually, and physically devolving ever since. The peanut allergy argument fits nicely here. By adjusting society to cater to those with peanut allergies, we increase the chances that they will spread their genes while simultaneously potentially eliminating a food that helps billions cheaply meet their protein needs. Same thing goes for glasses, modern health care, and most technology. Our tools and artificial social environments are definitely devolving us.

Before you guys start thinking that I'm conservative, I should let you know that I'm an anarchist, a real one. The only laws I respect are Nature's laws. The division between right and left is just another divide and conquer strategy that the elite use to keep the plebs distracted and fighting. If they can incite a civil war by exaggerating and spreading these dividing philosophies, their slave herds will cull themselves and the politicians and bankers will look like heroes once they decide that the numbers are back to a sustainable level and come in to "save the day".

As far as Danica getting into government goes, good for it if that's what makes it happy. I say "it" because the sjw movement supposedly doesn't believe in gender and if it has/had a dong, it's simply not a woman. Attacks on our means of clear communication are offensive to me. I have no problem with people being different and actually find the diversity of Nature, even the aberrant mutations, to be fascinating and potentially beautiful. I mean no offense and wish there was a pronoun to describe the genetically/chemically/mentally evolutionary divergent that can't be accurately identified with current terminology, but I think that naturally born women should be able to claim the terms woman, her, and she, as their own.

I just wanted to make it clear that Unleash the Fury isn't the only one here that thinks this is all ridiculous. I also want to say that the manner in which other users that have fallen for the propaganda are attempting to argue with UTF is pretty sad.

No need for replies here. I just wanted to state my opinion, let UTF know that there's at least one other person here that gets it, and give the rest of you something to think about. I don't see a point in engaging in debate with the brainwashed. If my post offends you, please attempt to read it again with an open mind and search for the definitions for any terms that you don't comprehend. 

If I offend the combatively ignorant statists that believe that industrial civilization and the inherently corrupt institutions that are necessary to govern it are ethical or sustainable systems, so be it. Until they wake up, educate themselves, and start working towards creating an ethical and sustainable culture, any suffering that my opinions cause them pales in comparison to the suffering that their lifestyle causes life on this planet.


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> I just popped in to post that I am the most offended - _making me the victor._


Well hold up now, I was on hiatus. I'm even more offended that you're claiming victory for being the most offended, I'll be taking that victory, now. Sorry, pal.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> Actually it makes me wonder how long forums are going to get filled with BS stuff, until the community can just flag posts as factually inaccurate and require an attached citation to resolve it.



This is a lazy mentality. As one who has, for many years, posted about ideas that are completely true but outside of the accepted(brainwashed) view, not once have I changed someone's mind by posting citations. If someone's cognitive dissonance and bias is so strong that they are unable to recognize common sense, they will deny any citation. "Oh! You posted a link from Harvard! Haha! Don't you know that Harvard is ran by (insert bad guy)? Post another citation of shut up!"

If you question something someone posts, don't be lazy, research it yourself. Most of the time, finding citations from both sides of the debate can be done in less time than participating in the ensuing debate over the quality of the citations that ALWAYS follows a citation request. Citations aren't necessary in an environment where everyone has instant and equal access to all the damn information in the world. Asking for citations does nothing but inspire circle jerk debates and waste everyone's time. Look at both sides, consider the logic, rhetoric, and grammar of the sources, and form your, now educated, opinion.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> Actually it makes me wonder how long forums are going to get filled with BS stuff, until the community can just flag posts as factually inaccurate and require an attached citation to resolve it.



This is a lazy mentality. As one who has, for many years, posted about ideas that are completely true but outside of the accepted(brainwashed) view, not once have I changed someone's mind by posting citations. If someone's cognitive dissonance and bias is so strong that they are unable to recognize common sense, they will deny any citation. "Oh! You posted a link from Harvard! Haha! Don't you know that Harvard is ran by (insert bad guy)? Post another citation of shut up!"

If you question something someone posts, don't be lazy, research it yourself. Most of the time, finding citations from both sides of the debate can be done in less time than participating in the ensuing debate over the quality of the citations that ALWAYS follows a citation request. Citations aren't necessary in an environment where everyone has instant and equal access to all the damn information in the world. Asking for citations does nothing but inspire circle jerk debates and waste everyone's time. Look at both sides, consider the logic, rhetoric, and grammar of the sources, and form your, now educated, opinion.


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> I get the point that you're trying to make, and I'm probably with you. Apparently, there aren't many users here that have studied evolutionary psychology, anthropology, history, biology, and the symptoms that indicate the forthcoming demise of civilizations. It's pretty obvious that humanity is in the final days of its own mouse utopia experiment. The promotion of sjw propaganda on one side and ultraconservative views on the other is just the elite trying to pit us against each other and attempting to further obliterate the last vestige of tribe, the family, which will leave their slaves broken, alone, easier to control, and easier to eventually cull.
> 
> I'm all for anybody here on this planet doing what they want, as long as it doesn't threaten the future of our species, regardless of how they feel about their naughty bits, but I'm also a big supporter of letting Nature and evolution work as they did up until 12k years ago when we adopted agriculture, started moving to cities, and attempting to live by man's easily corruptible rules instead of Nature's uncheatable laws. We've been mentally, spiritually, and physically devolving ever since. The peanut allergy argument fits nicely here. By adjusting society to cater to those with peanut allergies, we increase the chances that they will spread their genes while simultaneously potentially eliminating a food that helps billions cheaply meet their protein needs. Same thing goes for glasses, modern health care, and most technology. Our tools and artificial social environments are definitely devolving us.
> 
> ...




I wanted to pick out little bits of this to tackle, but I just can't. All this really deserves is a good old:


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

StevenC said:


> You won't respect her enough to give her the correct pronoun. Maybe you do have a problem.



Maybe he values clear and accurate communication so much that offending people by using the standard definition of words pales in comparison?


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> This is a lazy mentality. As one who has, for many years, posted about ideas that are completely true but outside of the accepted(brainwashed) view, not once have I changed someone's mind by posting citations. If someone's cognitive dissonance and bias is so strong that they are unable to recognize common sense, they will deny any citation. "Oh! You posted a link from Harvard! Haha! Don't you know that Harvard is ran by (insert bad guy)? Post another citation of shut up!"
> 
> If you question something someone posts, don't be lazy, research it yourself. Most of the time, finding citations from both sides of the debate can be done in less time than participating in the ensuing debate over the quality of the citations that ALWAYS follows a citation request. Citations aren't necessary in an environment where everyone has instant and equal access to all the damn information in the world. Asking for citations does nothing but inspire circle jerk debates and waste everyone's time. Look at both sides, consider the logic, rhetoric, and grammar of the sources, and form your, now educated, opinion.



Spoken like a true not scientist.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> Spoken like a true not scientist.


 
Oooh. Another ad-hominem. Have fun keeping your head in the sand.


----------



## vilk (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> Spoken like a true not scientist.


Excuse me, but have you studied evolutionary psychology, anthropology, history, biology, and the symptoms that indicate the forthcoming demise of civilizations like Ernesto has?


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

vilk said:


> Excuse me, but have you studied evolutionary psychology, anthropology, history, biology, and the symptoms that indicate the forthcoming demise of civilizations like Ernesto has?



I have no doubt that symptoms of the demise of civilization are very common in Ernesto's life.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> I have no doubt that symptoms of the demise of civilization are very common in Ernesto's life.



I very rarely participate in civilization's idiocy, and I get up every day and do exactly what I want to do. Feels nice to be retired at 40 and confidently stable regardless of the world's flailing economic systems.

This has been a very informative thread. It made it really easy to know who to put on ignore.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 28, 2018)

vilk said:


> Excuse me, but have you studied evolutionary psychology, anthropology, history, biology, and the symptoms that indicate the forthcoming demise of civilizations like Ernesto has?


This sounds like the working title for a Black Sabbath song.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 28, 2018)

Read through all of the responses to this topic I posted and here's what I've learned:

- Trans people are "its", and are are so "phsycologically confused" as to warrant such dehumanizing terminology

- Spreading as much slanderous misinformation amount about trans people as possible is the best form of proof that you don't have a problem with them at all.

- Making up bullshit reasons to run trans people AND Obama through the mud is not only okay, but also justifiable because you made the claim and shifted the burden of proof onto other people. This amazing "physcological" form of moving the goalposts is s fantastic tactic for people that like to make things up without worrying about pesky things like "facts" or "proof"

- As long as you claim to be nonpartisan or "a true anarchist", your statements somehow hold more weight or are somehow more enlightened than others. Truly, everyone is awed and feel very blessed to be graced by your vast knowledge that was stolen off of /pol.

- After decades of the religious right ridiculing and belittling transgender people, seemingly unchecked, how dare those bastard "its" elect one of their own and finally have some say among an overly white, male governance! Time to get the tiki torches and fight against white cisgender males not being the center of attention for once! UNLEASH THE FOOKIN FURY ON LIBTARDS!

- It's okay to call other people snowflakes and still be the most angered and "triggered" person in the thread. In fact, you can keep posting replies in a thread on a topic you claim to not care about, and anytime anyone else, regardless of political affiliation, responds to point out that you are objectively wrong, you can dismiss them entirely as snowflakes. Again, a truly amazing "physcological" tactic to avoid taking any responsibility for your own position.

- You can make inflammatory statements about a group of people and hide behind "freedom of speech", but when some of said group exercise THEIR own right of freedom of speech, they're just being offended snowflakes. Once more, using that brilliant "physcological" tactic of deflecting responsibility for your own words.


- Any group outside of the norm cannot reasonably expect any small form of happiness or cause for joy. This is a privilege reserved exclusively for the people as deemed normal by Unleash the Fury and Ernesto; sacred guardians and protectors of a crumbling civilization. Mankind owes you the greatest of debts for deciding the has and has nots and rescuing humanity from itself.


I feel truly more enlightened from reading this thread and hearing the feedback from bigoted cisgender people about what I am and am not. Their words will carry more weight with me that the orders of my psychiatrist, general practitioner, AND endocrinologist who have deemed it medically necessary for me to transition. Unleash the Fury and Ernesto's '5 second Google and click on the first link that agrees with them' degree no doubt trumps the extensive knowledge of no less than three PhD carriers whom have dedicated quite some time to non-biased research on the topic.


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2018)

^ Bang on.


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Maybe he values clear and accurate communication so much that offending people by using the standard definition of words pales in comparison?



I will say this: in a thread where people have been generally supportive of transgender rights, and therefore respectfully use the pronoun the person prefers to be called, using another pronoun actually makes it _less_ clear who is being referred to. You are being more disruptive to clear communication by going purposely against an established pronoun. You are violating the cooperative principles of communication under the theory of Gricean maxims. So no, you and UtF value your own dislike of trans people more than you value clear communication.

I'm not a doctor -- I don't know this person through a biologically "which chromosomes do you have?" relevant way, I know them through a social context where the way in which they present themselves (and prefer to be perceived as others) far supersedes it.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Feels nice to be retired at 40



Retired at 40? Bro, you're gonna be bored for the next 40 years.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

tacotiklah said:


> Read through all of the responses to this topic I posted and here's what I've learned:
> 
> - Trans people are "its", and are are so "phsycologically confused" as to warrant such dehumanizing terminology
> 
> ...



If you don't, can't, or won't comprehend the words I typed, please don't attempt to put words in my mouth. 

Sadly, your reply supports the other guy's psychiatric problems statement. Your blind reliance upon white coats obviously isn't doing you any favors. 

I guess you either have zero reading comprehension skills or you're just one of those people that likes to be offended. If you want to be addressed by a specific pronoun, just choose one that's not already taken, get those like you to agree on it, and I'll happily use it. And how dare you label me as cis-gender? I could identify as an pterodactyl for all you know.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

jaxadam said:


> Retired at 40? Bro, you're gonna be bored for the next 40 years.



"Retired" doesn't mean that I can't partake in hobbies. Derp. It means that I don't have to do things that I don't want to do and chase money anymore.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> "Retired" doesn't mean that I can't partake in hobbies. Derp. It means that I don't have to do things that I don't want to do and chase money anymore.



I'm not retired at 40, I'm just tired at 40.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

jaxadam said:


> I'm not retired at 40, I'm just tired at 40.



Maybe you should try playing a new/different game? Capitalism/civilization failed me miserably but I became an expert minimalist and started using gift economy a few years ago and now have a community that loves me and free access to anything I'll ever need.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> I very rarely participate in civilization's idiocy, and I get up every day and do exactly what I want to do. Feels nice to be retired at 40 and confidently stable regardless of the world's flailing economic systems.
> 
> This has been a very informative thread. It made it really easy to know who to put on ignore.



Only the truest of anarchists can successfully navigate and benefit from capitalist driven economic systems. Burn down the system! (Once we're done profiting from it of course)



Ernesto said:


> If you don't, can't, or won't comprehend the words I typed, please don't attempt to put words in my mouth.
> 
> Sadly, your reply supports the other guy's psychiatric problems statement. Your blind reliance upon white coats obviously isn't doing you any favors.
> 
> I guess you either have zero reading comprehension skills or you're just one of those people that likes to be offended. If you want to be addressed by a specific pronoun, just choose one that's not already taken, get those like you to agree on it, and I'll happily use it. And how dare you label me as cis-gender? I could identify as an pterodactyl for all you know.



I, for one, welcome the forum's new pterodactyl overlord; decider of pronouns, defender of anarchy, pilferer of capitalism, blockerer of interesting forumers, and of course, shining beacon of pseudo-intellectualism in an ever crumbling society.

No doubt this pterodactyl will usher in a new era of condescension and pretension the likes of which have never been seen in the history of guitar forums.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Maybe you should try playing a new/different game? Capitalism/civilization failed me miserably but I became an expert minimalist and started using gift economy a few years ago and now have a community that loves me and free access to anything I'll ever need.



Oh, I'm happy with the game I play, it's just tiring! 

I guess throwing a few kids into the mix didn't help with that, and I'm not sure the gift economy and a community that loves me will pay the bills and keep them happy, fed, daycare, clothes, birthday parties, miscellaneous shit here and there, doctor appointments, did I mention food?, toys, books, food, shoes, food, food...


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

tacotiklah said:


> Only the truest of anarchists can successfully navigate and benefit from capitalist driven economic systems. Burn down the system! (Once we're done profiting from it of course)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may lack reading comprehension skills and have some extensive mental issues but I still love you. That was hilarious.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Feb 28, 2018)

That’s one way to “stick it to the man”


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Feb 28, 2018)

That’s one way to “stick it to the man”


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> You may have reading comprehension issues and some extensive mental issues but I still love you. That was hilarious.


Is it her reading comprehension that's lacking? Or your ability to put coherent thought into equally coherent word?


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

Curt said:


> Is it her reading comprehension that's lacking? Or your ability to put coherent thought into equally coherent word?



Bad troll.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> You may lack reading comprehension skills and have some extensive mental issues but I still love you. That was hilarious.



Guilty as charged. The fact that more people on this forum are not bowing before you, oh mighty Lord REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, is driving me crazy.

But spread your wings and fly! Fly and save the world from transgender confusion by insisting they invent a pronoun that doesn't at all reflect their identity when there are existing pronouns that do! THY WILL BE DONE IN SSO, AS IT IS IN NECKBEARDLAND!


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

tacotiklah said:


> Guilty as charged. The fact that more people on this forum are not bowing before you, oh mighty Lord REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, is driving me crazy.
> 
> But spread your wings and fly! Fly and save the world from transgender confusion by insisting they invent a pronoun that doesn't at all reflect their identity when there are existing pronouns that do! THY WILL BE DONE IN SSO, AS IT IS IN NECKBEARDLAND!



Just be warned, if you decide to stop fighting the urge to become one of my concubines, and you find me and introduce yourself as a woman, when I find out the truth, I'm going to have to dump you and break your heart. It wouldn't necessarily be because we have incompatible naughty bits though, it would be because you were dishonest with me. I'd touch another wiener before I'd ever share my life with a liar/false advertiser. Be what you are and be proud of it, just don't call yourself a Strandberg when you're actually a Kiesel.


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Just be warned, if you decide to stop fighting the urge to become one of my concubines, and you find me and introduce yourself as a woman, when I find out the truth, I'm going to have to dump you and break your heart. It wouldn't necessarily be because we have incompatible naughty bits though, it would be because you were dishonest with me. I'd touch another wiener before I'd ever share my life with a liar/false advertiser. Be what you are and be proud of it, just don't call yourself a Strandberg when you're actually a Kiesel.



Sex =/= gender


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> don't call yourself a Strandberg when you're actually a Kiesel.



Harsh.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

MFB said:


> Sex =/= gender



Well, grey looks green to me so when I go to get my car painted and I ask for grey paint, it better come out green!

Gender:
http://www.dictionary.com/browse/gender?s=t

Sex:
http://www.dictionary.com/browse/sex?s=t

You better call the dictionary and tell it it's wrong!


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> Harsh.


It wasn't supposed to be harsh. They're both really nice guitars but totally different designs. Have I missed something?


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Well, grey looks green to me so when I go to get my car painted and I ask for grey paint, it better come out green!
> 
> Gender:
> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/gender?s=t
> ...



First Link (gender):
either the male or female division of a species, especially as differentiated *by social and cultural roles and behavior:*

Second Link (sex):
either the male or female division of a species, especially as differentiated *with reference to the reproductive functions.*

Where's that reading comprehension you were all on about a few posts back?


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> First Link (gender):
> either the male or female division of a species, especially as differentiated *by social and cultural roles and behavior:*
> 
> Second Link (sex):
> ...



Ever heard of the term newspeak? Ever read 1984? Why can't we make up new words instead of adding definitions to new ones? (Rhetorical question)
Just think about it. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newspeak

Doublespeak applies even better.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublespeak


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Well, grey looks green to me so when I go to get my car painted and I ask for grey paint, it better come out green!
> 
> Gender:
> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/gender?s=t
> ...



And I'm sure that as the debate and discussion about these things continue, a definition about something that involves a part of the body we couldnt study nearly as well as we can today will probably be updated/amended to incorporate it. 

The only reason it's currently as such is because we a society have always said "this is a male (because of his sex), so he must be a male in gender as well ...because why not?!" and its never changed. Until now.


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Ever heard of the term newspeak? Ever read 1984? Why can't we make up new words instead of adding definitions to new ones? (Rhetorical question)
> Just think about it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newspeak



The point is that the established definitions of sex and gender *are* different. Your mention of 1984 is a complete tangent to distract away from how you just tried to show that dictionary listed the two definitions as identical, only to show the exact opposite.

You literally tried refuting MFB's post only to prove it.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Ever heard of the term newspeak? Ever read 1984? Why can't we make up new words instead of adding definitions to new ones? (Rhetorical question)
> Just think about it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newspeak
> ...


First of all, what's that got to do with your inability to proofread your own links well enough not to make an ass of yourself?

Second, great sneaky edit from Animal Farm to 1984 avoiding doing the same thing again.

Third, words often change and develop in definition as they become more or less useful. Maybe gender and sex used to have the same meaning, but today having two words to mean the same thing is redundant and one can be made more useful by adjusting it's definition.

Finally, r/iamverysmart


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> The point is that the established definitions of sex and gender *are* different. Your mention of 1984 is a complete tangent to distract away from how you just tried to show that dictionary listed the two definitions as identical, only to show the exact opposite.
> 
> You literally tried refuting MFB's post only to prove it.



The primary and traditional definitions are *identical*. In a world where words mean lots of different things, productive communication is impossible unless one also predefines which meaning of a word they're expressing, which degrades discussion to a dismal level of efficiency. It's beyond retarded (To avoid offending those with Down's Syndroms, I guess I should state that I'm using the first definition here- citation:http://www.dictionary.com/browse/retarded).

That's enough fun for one evening. You guys have fun!


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 28, 2018)

StevenC said:


> First of all, wh........blabber, blabber, derp, derp.............
> Finally, r/iamverysmart



Hey! At least I got the author right on the first try!


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> The primary and traditional definitions are *identical*. In a world where words mean lots of different things, productive communication is impossible unless one also predefines which meaning of a word they're expressing, which degrades discussion to a dismal level of efficiency. It's beyond retarded (To avoid offending those with Down's Syndroms, I guess I should state that I'm using the first definition here- citation:http://www.dictionary.com/browse/retarded).
> 
> That's enough fun for one evening. You guys have fun!



The primary definitions are different. As quoted. You're retired -- I'm sure you can find the time to make it all the way through the sentence.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> The primary and traditional definitions are *identical*. In a world where words mean lots of different things, productive communication is impossible unless one also predefines which meaning of a word they're expressing, which degrades discussion to a dismal level of efficiency. It's beyond retarded (To avoid offending those with Down's Syndroms, I guess I should state that I'm using the first definition here- citation:http://www.dictionary.com/browse/retarded).
> 
> That's enough fun for one evening. You guys have fun!


That's an interesting definition of identical.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 28, 2018)

StevenC said:


> That's an interesting definition of identical.



And a great demonstration of doublespeak.


Lord REEEEEEEEEEEEE has decreed that the definition of identical includes two dissimilar things.


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2018)

tacotiklah said:


> And a great demonstration of doublespeak.










also while GIF hunting I found our good buddy Ernesto


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> The primary definitions are different. As quoted. You're retired -- I'm sure you can find the time to make it all the way through the sentence.



He’s not retired, he’s “retired”. Big difference in a gift economy with a benevolent community.


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

jaxadam said:


> He’s not retired, he’s “retired”. Big difference in a gift economy with a benevolent community.



Yea, I mean, I know it's retired in the same sense that a homeless person is retired, but I just assumed both would very lax in terms of the amount of time could spend on a guitar forum.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 28, 2018)

But hey, what do I know? My reading comprehension is vastly subpar to that of a true anarchic 40 year old pterodactyl. Senpai even said so.

Just like the pterodactyl-ship decreed that new pronouns must be invented to be deemed worthy of the great ones' attention.


Could our lordship imbibe us with more archaic knowledge on topics like sex and gender?

You bet your Jurassican!


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2018)

tacotiklah said:


> You bet your Jurassican!





Still, wouldn't you rather we shelve this discussion, deep into the La Brea tar pits? Pterodactyls aren't exactly known for their intellect, and as a species that's remained unchanged for the past 65 million years, I imagine impossibly stubborn towards newer, more progressive ideas. Young humans seem to have a healthier outlook.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 28, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, I mean, I know it's retired in the same sense that a homeless person is retired



:fist bump:


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> This is a lazy mentality. As one who has, for many years, posted about ideas that are completely true but outside of the accepted(brainwashed) view, not once have I changed someone's mind by posting citations.


Oh hey, I remember you from the thread about depression! You haven't gotten any more likable since then. I'll let you in on a secret. If the best thing you can do to make a case for what you believe is accuse the other side of being brainwashed by, um, The Man, I guess, then you're not being very persuasive. 

The avatar of what I can only assume is a balding, chubby, shirtless Russian holding some sort of a bastard sword doesn't really help, either.


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 1, 2018)

narad said:


> First Link (gender):
> either the male or female division of a species, especially as differentiated *by social and cultural roles and behavior:*
> 
> Second Link (sex):
> ...



Aww shit. You got me there. I just glanced at them and the first lines were identical. I'm pretty sure that those exceptions have been added in the last few years though.

In the good ol days, sex and gender were synonyms, and we didn't have the crime, school shootings, mental illness, and drug abuse issues that civilization is experiencing these days.

In natural communities that have evolved sustainably for millennia, such as primitive hunter gatherer societies, and in most other mammals, sex and gender coinciding is the evolutionary norm and definitely a more sustainable situation.


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 1, 2018)

jaxadam said:


> He’s not retired, he’s “retired”. Big difference in a gift economy with a benevolent community.



The only benevolent communities are the ones we create.


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 1, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, I mean, I know it's retired in the same sense that a homeless person is retired, but I just assumed both would very lax in terms of the amount of time could spend on a guitar forum.



I'm not homeless, I'm home free! Wouldn't have it any other way. Possessions are anchors and sedentary life is unhealthy, unethical, and completely unsustainable.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> sex and gender coinciding is the evolutionary norm and definitely a more sustainable situation.



You understand that there are people on this forum who are exceptions to this dynamic and how your arguments would be construed as a direct attack on their very existence? I don't care what your politics are or your personal belief but tread very carefully with this stuff as you're walking a real tightrope of your personal beliefs vs personal attacks and bigotry, and I personally prefer you don't go there and get yourself banned from here too.


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 1, 2018)

Drew said:


> Oh hey, I remember you from the thread about depression! You haven't gotten any more likable since then. I'll let you in on a secret. If the best thing you can do to make a case for what you believe is accuse the other side of being brainwashed by, um, The Man, I guess, then you're not being very persuasive.
> 
> The avatar of what I can only assume is a balding, chubby, shirtless Russian holding some sort of a bastard sword doesn't really help, either.




I remember you too. You're the civi shill drug pusher cunt that's incapable of intelligent, productive discussion.

If you don't see how you're being played like a pawn and milked like a dairy cow, you're blind....or you just like being a cuck.

https://www.reference.com/history/chattel-slavery-6e59d71beba2ca56

If you met me in person, you'd slip in your own pussy juice and bust your ass! 

That "bastard sword" is the neck of an all metal 9 string guitar that I'll be finishing after I finish some higher priority projects. Some of us here actually build and play guitars.


----------



## Necris (Mar 1, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> Aww shit. You got me there. I just glanced at them and the first lines were identical. I'm pretty sure that those exceptions have been added in the last few years though.
> 
> In the good ol days, sex and gender were synonyms, and we didn't have the crime, school shootings, mental illness, and drug abuse issues that civilization is experiencing these days.
> 
> In natural communities that have evolved sustainably for millennia, such as primitive hunter gatherer societies, and in most other mammals, sex and gender coinciding is the evolutionary norm and definitely a more sustainable situation.



Citations requested. But, of course the citations will not be produced because you've "never changed anyone's mind" with them. If by some miracle you are convinced to post any sources and they turn out to be utter tripe (highly likely) when people point that out your challengers will be immediately accused of being brainwashed by "the elites/capitalism/big pharma/college/doctors/etc".
In short, we must all accept that you're right and speaking only fundamental truths. Any contradiction of your beliefs is the work of outside forces trying to discredit you and anyone who can't see that or is unwilling to take your words at face value is a moron or brainwashed. Furthermore, any person who doesn't live as you believe they should is, as you eloquently put it in another thread, devolved and subhuman.

It doesn't take a white coat or a fancy degree to look at the content of your posts and your claim that you've been banned from every other forum you frequent and connect those dots.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 1, 2018)

Ernesto said:


> The promotion of sjw propaganda on one side and ultraconservative views on the other is just the elite trying to pit us against each other....


I'm mildly curious about this assertion. How do the elite promote the propaganda of both the SJW and ultraconservative views?

And, is this something for which you have objective evidence, or is this based on your feelings? If the former, hardbitten realist as you claim to be, please share.

If the latter because you have no evidence, then thanks for letting us know that feelings trump objectivity for you. 

Remember, if you really cared to support UTF and wanted to support himand other potentially like him, now's your chance.


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 1, 2018)

Randy said:


> You understand that there are people on this forum who are exceptions to this dynamic and how your arguments would be construed as a direct attack on their very existence? I don't care what your politics are or your personal belief but tread very carefully with this stuff as you're walking a real tightrope of your personal beliefs vs personal attacks and bigotry, and personally prefer you don't go there and get yourself banned from here too.



If you'd read my posts, you'd know that I'm not a bigot. I can go back and pull out a few quotes if you'd like.

I'm just tired of the family/tribe destroying propaganda, tired of people changing definitions of words to suit their agendas, and tired of the us vs them game that the left and right are falling for. Most of all, I'm tired of statists, people that refuse to responsibly and ethically meet their own needs and elect and empower tyrants to provide for them, and people that literally enslave and mutilate themselves in the name of falsely perceived comfort.

I also believe that transgenderism is a mental illness called body dysmorphic disorder and there are plenty of real studies that have shown that hormones and surgeries rarely help them actually be happy.

I didn't vet these specific examples but I looked into this deeply years ago in order to try to help my recently transitioned step father in law. Just dropping these as quick examples. 
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2004/jul/30/health.mentalhealth

https://www.cnsnews.com/blog/michae...on-distinguished-fellow-transgender-emotional



If you look at the mouse utopia study and others like it, it becomes very apparent that gender confusion other mental issues are much more common in, and likely caused by, living in unnatural, over populated societies, like the civilization that we're all watching go down the drain right now.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behavioral_sink

If I can't call em like I see em here and this place is supposed to be a safe space, which I also believe devolves us, just say it and I'll never post another non guitar related post on this forum. 

To any trans members that I may have offended,

Offending you is not my intention. Please see me as a friend handing you a joint while we riff about this, unless you're just trolling. I just like to share information I've found in hopes of helping everyone improve their lives and the world around them. Giving people a little insight into the inherent dysfunction of our civilization and the mechanisms that are pushing that dysfunction is my intention. If my words offended you, that was not my intention. I'd definitely recommend thickening your skin up a bit though because if we keep letting the people that are running show now influence our culture, this world is going to get a lot tougher in the near future.


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 1, 2018)

Explorer said:


> I'm mildly curious about this assertion. How do the elite promote the propaganda of both the SJW and ultraconservative views?
> 
> And, is this something for which you have objective evidence, or is this based on your feelings? If the former, hardbitten realist as you claim to be, please share.
> 
> ...



It would take a book to write all of this out. Check out this documentary and you'll definitely find some rabbit holes to go down. Be warned though, the rabbit hole to the truth is impossible to climb back up and if you have a conscience, you'll be an anarcho-primitivist by the time you hit the bottom.



The info is out there!


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 1, 2018)

Necris said:


> , devolved and subhuman.
> 
> It doesn't take a white coat or a fancy degree to look at the content of your posts and your claim that you've been banned from every other forum you frequent and connect those dots.



Devolved and subhuman are descriptions, not judgements. 16k years ago, we were stronger, had bigger brains, knew how to live without destroying our environment, could independently and sustainably meet our own needs without empowering psychopaths. Mental illness was rare. People acted in community instead of competition, we weren't overpopulating the planet, changing the climate, overfishing the oceans, neglecting our kids by letting them be raised by the tv and government indoctrination systems. We could handle huge temperature differentials without burning fossil fuels and relying upon sweatshop slave labor to make us clothing from toxic plastic. I could go on and on. We're definitely devolved, and based upon past humans, we're nowhere near as honest, adaptable, and family/tribe oriented. I can go on and on. Thankfully, due to epigenetics, we can reverse that process, but we have to be able to talk about it before we can change, and my ability to do that here is already being threatened so I give up.


----------

